# Mafia Invitation to SJs



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello ESTJs, ESFJs, ISTJs, and ISFJs, this is an invitation from the Mafia sub form of Game Forum. http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/ We invite you to join us in the Mafia games we play. You can learn more about the site from going to the link. We seem to have hit a shortage of Mafia players recently. So I have taken it upon myself to scout out some more and to raise awareness. Things you should note:

1. There is not a thank you button on the Mafia sub forum. Meaning, we play Mafia almost entirely on pure strategy through what everyone says. 
2. There is no editing of posts.
3. There will almost always be drama within the games we play.
4. Also, there will a lot of times where it is required that you post a certain number of posts (ex. 5 posts a day) in order to stay active within the game. We dislike lurkers so be warned.
5. As of right now SJs are not represented so much within our thread but I would say you would be very good at the games we play. 

If you have any questions, please stop by our Mafia sub-forum in the link above or ask me or any of the other people I'm about to mention. @_Loveternity_ @_Sonny_ @_kaleidoscope_ @_benr3600_ @_J Squirrel_ @_cue5c_ @_FacelessBeauty_ @_lost monkey_ 

Also, I shall be sending out three other invitations out to the other three Temperaments seeing if they want to play.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I should clarify that "5 posts a day" means a game day, which usually lasts 48-72 hours, so it's not as terrible as it might seem at first. There is a lot of drama, but it's a lot of fake drama to get reactions out of other people. If you've ever seen a reality show competition, it's basically that where you whittle down a person each "day" until there's one team left standing. It's a lot of fun and like Owner said: Don't be afraid to ask me any questions. :tongue:


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

*Sprinkles "Desire to Play Mafia Dust" around the SJ forum*


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Love said:


> *Sprinkles "Desire to Play Mafia Dust" around the SJ forum*


Seems to not have worked. Sorry, sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------

